# Unruly passenger taped to seat on Icelandair flight



## amtrakwolverine (Jan 4, 2013)

> A passenger who became unruly after allegedly drinking too much alcohol had to be taped to his seat on a trans-Atlantic flight, witnesses and authorities said.


http://www.nbcnews.com/travel/unruly-passenger-taped-seat-icelandair-flight-1B7833828


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jan 5, 2013)

This sounds fake. Icelandair has no planes that look like that on the inside.

Edit: Never mind, apparently that's the inside of an Icelandair Boeing 757-256. I didn't know they had installed PTVs.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jan 5, 2013)

amtrakwolverine said:


> > A passenger who became unruly after allegedly drinking too much alcohol had to be taped to his seat on a trans-Atlantic flight, witnesses and authorities said.
> 
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.c...light-1B7833828


Drank too much booze and became unruly? Wow. That is a new one. 

And where did the drinks come from? I somehow doubt he smuggled them aboard. If it was the crew that served this guy enough juice that he became unglued, do they not share some responsibilty here? And then the crew gets to tape the guy to the seat! Sounds like a great way for the crew to blow off some workplace stress. :huh:

Maybe Amtrak should try this. 

If people don't do as the conductor orders, they could be considered 'unruly' and crew could be trained to follow Iceland Air protocol. :wacko:

Can you imagine the lawsuits? :giggle:


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 5, 2013)

It's possible he was drinking before boarding but not quite intoxicated enough to be denied boarding. Then, on the plane, he may have had a couple-few more of those little bottles. It doesn't take much for some people. I usually start stumbling after two cocktails. :blush:


----------



## AlanB (Jan 5, 2013)

Reports that I've seen stated that he was drinking his duty-free booze that he'd brought prior to boarding, which is then delivered to you on the plane.


----------



## Texan Eagle (Jan 5, 2013)

News reports say he had purchased duty free liquor from the airport before boarding and drank up a full bottle in flight that got him p*** drunk, so much that he was trying to choke co-passengers and started spitting on other passengers. That's when passengers and flight attendants pinned him down and covered his mouth to stop him from spitting more.

Must have been an entertaining transatlantic flight.


----------



## jis (Jan 5, 2013)

Ah just from Keflavik to JFK, so not quite a full Trans-Atlantic even. Around 3 hours or so maybe?


----------



## PRR 60 (Jan 5, 2013)

jis said:


> Ah just from Keflavik to JFK, so not quite a full Trans-Atlantic even. Around 3 hours or so maybe?


5hr 40min scheduled (2590 miles).


----------



## jis (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow! Didn't realize it was that far. Afterall London is just around 7hrs and a bit on a 757.


----------



## Anderson (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah, but part of the reason for the additional time is probably because Iceland is far enough north...and part is probably because you're going west against an eastbound jet stream.


----------



## jis (Jan 6, 2013)

I had just forgotten that KEF is only 1100 miles from London. Somehow I had imagined that it was closer to North America, which it is of course not. Flight fro London to new York also have to fly against the jet stream westbound hence more than 7.5 hours in that direction on a 757, which is also a slower plane than a 777 or 747.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jan 6, 2013)

Iceland has the reputation of having the highest per-capita alcohol consumption in the world. That is not factually correct (Finland, for one, has higher consumption), but my son visited Iceland a few years ago and said they sure drink a lot there. Maybe this guy was just trying to infuse some true Icelandic atmosphere into the flight.


----------



## leemell (Jan 6, 2013)

PRR 60 said:


> Iceland has the reputation of having the highest per-capita alcohol consumption in the world. That is not factually correct (Finland, for one, has higher consumption), but my son visited Iceland a few years ago and said they sure drink a lot there. Maybe this guy was just trying to infuse some true Icelandic atmosphere into the flight.


Add Russia to that list.


----------



## CHamilton (Jul 24, 2015)

Sound familiar?

http://boingboing.net/2015/07/23/jet-passengers-cooperate-to-ti.html

This one on Siberia Airlines Flight 546 from Hong Kong to Vladivostok.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jul 24, 2015)

That's it! Whoop his arse!


----------

